# Yellow River Bass Jerks



## bowdiddly

Hey, all you bass fishing fishin jerk wads that went up Yellow River this morning at daylight, and you know who you are................

Thanks for almost swamping my boat and about throwing me and my partner into the woods as you went by. You didn't even have the common courtesy to move to the far side of the river, you had to blow by within 10 yds.

I saw the smiles on your faces. 

Better be glad I didn't catch up with you cause payback would have been nasty.

I know not all you bass fishermen are that way since most of the others slowed down as they went by and moved over.

I was big into bass fishing some years ago and myself nor anyone I fished with would do what you did.


----------



## drifterfisher

Just wait till the military jerks do it and then tell ya to leave with a machine gun on the bow....


----------



## tips n tails

What color boat? I ll be out there tomorrow hope I don't have no trouble. Yellow river is a busy ass river during the day and night it seems


----------



## Carolina 19

drifterfisher said:


> Just wait till the military jerks do it and then tell ya to leave with a machine gun on the bow....


 If it wasn't for the military you wouldn't have the freedom to be there so why don't you rethink that statement stupid:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## dbj32566

Still doesn't mean that they have to be rude or discourteous. And by what justification do they use to ensure you leave the area they want to use?


----------



## jcoss15

some people think they own the rivers....our rivers are to small to be blowing by somebody fishing. No excuse IMO. If your on a big lake thats one thing but our rivers are just to small.


----------



## drifterfisher

Carolina 19 said:


> If it wasn't for the military you wouldn't have the freedom to be there so why don't you rethink that statement stupid:thumbdown::thumbdown:


I dont like an asshole regardless of who they are. And when some one comes by me in a large boat hauling butt and then turns around and pulls up to my boat on a public river with a gun and demands,not ask but demand that I leave the river,then no I have no respect for them.Regardless of what they might or might not do.How would you like it if I came up to you on the river after almost swamping your boat and demanding that you go home? How would that sit with you? If you dont like this you can kiss my butt.I dont give a damn what you are,it dont give you the right to be an ass.
All hail the mighty military,they can be assholes and get away with it


----------



## drifterfisher

dbj32566 said:


> And by what justification do they use to ensure you leave the area they want to use?



A machine gun on the bow of the boat....this is not a free country.....we are run over by our government.


----------



## Carolina 19

drifterfisher said:


> I dont like an asshole regardless of who they are. And when some one comes by me in a large boat hauling butt and then turns around and pulls up to my boat on a public river with a gun and demands,not ask but demand that I leave the river,then no I have no respect for them.Regardless of what they might or might not do.How would you like it if I came up to you on the river after almost swamping your boat and demanding that you go home? How would that sit with you? If you dont like this you can kiss my butt.I dont give a damn what you are,it dont give you the right to be an ass.
> All hail the mighty military,they can be assholes and get away with it


 I agree they shouldn't be able to run anyone off the river, buth the term "Military Jerks" is even more disrespectful. The poor lack of vocabulary shows who the real jerk is.













j


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola

I thought post was about the Bass tournament guys on Yellow River on Saturday--not the military, that was another post. Focus on the original post. 

Pc-C


----------



## stuckinthetrees

never been to yellow river but it sounds like it has the same kinda people magnolia has on a saturday


----------



## fisheye48

drifterfisher said:


> Just wait till the military jerks do it and then tell ya to leave with a machine gun on the bow....


No worries I'll die for your freedom of speech! Oh an your welcome for that asshole!


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted

I seriously support the military, but that doesnt give them the right to be an ass like mentioned above. If someone is pointing a gun like he said above (military or not), I would either be pointing one back or calling the cops and FWC with the boat ID number.


----------



## zwagner22

please tell me what kind of boat you are in so i can be sure to sink your dumb ass when i see it....thanks!


----------



## CatHunter

As a general rule on the water we should all show each other the common curtseys we would expect, just a few seconds out of our run time to slow down and wave to our fellow fishermen.


----------



## Fish4lif

I was out there fishing too, not yellow, but skinny waters of the Blackwater up north at one point in the day, and we did slow down for several people fishing on the river, showing them respect... With that said though, since this does seem to be an issue for some, I would steer clear of the rivers during these very large tournaments because you know not everyone is going to give you that respect. I'm new here, only been here about 14 months, but I don't believe there are toooo many days with 100+ boat tournaments running blackwater and yellow. I know one thing for sure, if I were in a small ass boat, you wouldn't have caught me pulled up on a bank waiting to get swamped. I am from "big lake" country, and these river fishing adventures are new to me, but I was amazed at the vast differences in boats entered into that tournament, from 21ft Nitro's with Power-Poles to 15ft johnies with coolers for livewells and about 6 inches of clearance from water to cap of boat (that would have my asshole puckered up when I saw the Nitro coming down river towards me at 70MPH!!!) 

Military corner... I understand the frustration with being told something you don't like by the "government" but the good news is that things like that aren't normal and our country is great because of that. Some places on this earth aren't quite as fortunate as we are, so I'll keep serving my country proudly so that we don't get to the point where that is normal. I don't even care if you call us Military Jerks, I just want you to know that sometimes that shit is just plain funny to do, lol. Those boys were probably like "Did you see the look on his face..."


----------



## BlazerBen

Fish4lif said:


> I was out there fishing too, not yellow, but skinny waters of the Blackwater up north at one point in the day, and we did slow down for several people fishing on the river, showing them respect... With that said though, since this does seem to be an issue for some, I would steer clear of the rivers during these very large tournaments because you know not everyone is going to give you that respect. I'm new here, only been here about 14 months, but I don't believe there are toooo many days with 100+ boat tournaments running blackwater and yellow. I know one thing for sure, if I were in a small ass boat, you wouldn't have caught me pulled up on a bank waiting to get swamped. I am from "big lake" country, and these river fishing adventures are new to me, but I was amazed at the vast differences in boats entered into that tournament, from 21ft Nitro's with Power-Poles to 15ft johnies with coolers for livewells and about 6 inches of clearance from water to cap of boat (that would have my asshole puckered up when I saw the Nitro coming down river towards me at 70MPH!!!)
> 
> Military corner... I understand the frustration with being told something you don't like by the "government" but the good news is that things like that aren't normal and our country is great because of that. Some places on this earth aren't quite as fortunate as we are, so I'll keep serving my country proudly so that we don't get to the point where that is normal. I don't even care if you call us Military Jerks, I just want you to know that sometimes that shit is just plain funny to do, lol. Those boys were probably like "Did you see the look on his face..."


You hit the nail on the head.......it was a 100+ boat bass tournament that was put together to raise money for charity in which im sure raised plenty of money for the foundation. So yes they should have showed some common courtesy (i always try to slow down for others in small waters) but come on one weekend out of the year for a big tournament i think you bank beater river fishermen can deal with some big boats.


----------



## jcoss15

BlazerBen said:


> You hit the nail on the head.......it was a 100+ boat bass tournament that was put together to raise money for charity in which im sure raised plenty of money for the foundation. So yes they should have showed some common courtesy (i always try to slow down for others in small waters) but come on one weekend out of the year for a big tournament i think you bank beater river fishermen can deal with some big boats.


Still don't give them the right to fly by people who have just as much right to be there as they do...I understand its a big tournament but still blackwater and yellow rivers are not like the Mississippi or a big lake... the wake off those big motors doesn't have far to go before crashing into the bank. It all boils down to common courtesy.


----------



## fisheye48

jcoss15 said:


> Still don't give them the right to fly by people who have just as much right to be there as they do...I understand its a big tournament but still blackwater and yellow rivers are not like the Mississippi or a big lake... the wake off those big motors doesn't have far to go before crashing into the bank. It all boils down to common courtesy.


most boats throw a smaller wake at WOT than to pull back off plane and start plowing.


----------



## jcoss15

fisheye48 said:


> most boats throw a smaller wake at WOT than to pull back off plane and start plowing.


Uh agree to disagree on that one especially when you are on a little river...


----------



## J Smithers

fisheye48 said:


> most boats throw a smaller wake at WOT than to pull back off plane and start plowing.


That is why I don't slow down when I'm at WOT on tournament day. If I can see someone from a good ways off I will slow down, but if I come around the corner and let off the gas it is going to put off 10x more wake than if I would've just stayed in the gas. 

When you are at WOT and the boat is up on the pad, you are going to have minimal wake. When you come off the pad and start plowing through the water - that's when you put off the big wakes.

I think everyone in the panhandle knew about the big tournament on Blackwater last weekend. Anytime there is a tournament like that around here I have sense enough to stay at the house or go play golf.


----------



## bowdiddly

Let me expand a little:

1. I did not know there was a tournament and even if I did I would have fished anyway. I've been fishing Yellow River all my life and have never seen fishermen drive like that and would have never expected it.

2. I was not yet anchored and or fishing, I was running full throttle.

3. I heard a boat coming and looked over my shoulder and the first one was nearly on top of me.

4. I moved over as far as I could and slowed down to let them by.

If they had also moved over away from me it would not have been so bad.
But none of the three made any attempt to move over.

Some of the comments are correct to say that sometimes slowing down creates more wake than just speeding on by, I agree in a lot of situations.
However, when you are 10yds from the other boat you gotta use your brain a little.
These jerks were pure idiots......................


----------



## sealark

All this bitching and complaining and not one statement that you are responsible for your wake. If no damage was done than the boat is not liable for anything. If damage was done than get his hull numbers and sue him. You are in a boat and there will be waves on the water so everyone should be prepared for other boats going by them. And yes a plaining boat puts out less of a wake than a plowing one. On a tournament weekend what do you expect?


----------



## jcoss15

Most of the people who rountinly fish yellow and blackwater rivers are not fishing in 21ft. tritons with 200hp motors on the back, they are in 14-16ft river boats so if you are fishing a big bass boat on these SMALL rivers you should slow down for a fellow fisherman in a smaller boat. End of story...i understand its a tournament but you (as a fisherman)also have to understand its not lake eufala or seminole with thousands of acres of water to fish... its tight quarters.


----------



## auguy7777

It seems like every few months there is this same massive discussion about non tournament fisherman not liking the wake of tournament fisherman, but nothing is going to change. There are no laws, just depends on the guy you are dealing with. With me, if it's a blind curve, I'm staying on plane if I see you late


----------



## screwballl

One problem is that there are so many tournaments launched from different locations that there is a tournament almost every weekend on these rivers. This means there needs to be more boater education than "road rage". 

Just be smart and slow down, especially for smaller boats.


----------



## standrew

sealark said:


> All this bitching and complaining and not one statement that you are responsible for your wake. If no damage was done than the boat is not liable for anything. If damage was done than get his hull numbers and sue him. You are in a boat and there will be waves on the water so everyone should be prepared for other boats going by them. And yes a plaining boat puts out less of a wake than a plowing one. On a tournament weekend what do you expect?


^^^^ This^^^^

You are responsible for your own wake. It took 3 pages to post this? 

/end of thread


----------



## basswilson87

Well any of y'all guys on here that do not wanna get swamped an bitch an complain little heads up don't go fish tensaw this weekend log-a-load fishing tournament is there this weekend so now you know..


----------



## Crab Man

You know what doesn't throw a wake? Coming off a plane and going right down to idle/no wake speed. There is no reason to bog down and plow a big wake when you slow down off plane, you're not really going that much faster than if you just idled until you jump back up on plane.

You can't run wide open in a no wake zone just because it throws less of a wake than if you are bogged down pushing water at a stupid throttle setting, why would you make the same excuse when trying to be courteous?


----------



## BlazerBen

basswilson87 said:


> Well any of y'all guys on here that do not wanna get swamped an bitch an complain little heads up don't go fish tensaw this weekend log-a-load fishing tournament is there this weekend so now you know..


best reply i have ever seen on PFF


----------



## GROUPERKING

Be good to each other ,try to look out for the people in the smaller boats or other people that are fishing on your race track. This goes for everybody not just tournament fishermen ,but if you think just because you have a tournament that everybody else should stay home or expect rude behavior .Well that my friend is stupid ! If good guys finish last , then last I will be .


----------



## deeptracks

basswilson87 said:


> Well any of y'all guys on here that do not wanna get swamped an bitch an complain little heads up don't go fish tensaw this weekend log-a-load fishing tournament is there this weekend so now you know..


Let me see if I follow you line of thought here. If your a bass fisherman and involved in a tournament then you better get out of the way because we are going to run fast regardless of who else is there, or where we are fishing at....Does that about sum it up?


----------



## sealark

Ther's no law against running any speed. They are responsible for there wake. If you can't handle a little wake of a high speed planning boat stay home and watch fishing on tv. And no I don't fresh water fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Listen up sealark the man said they were ten yards away thats to close for stupid shit like that! My boat is a blazer bay 2170 and I river fish with it . Plenty big enough to take the wake ,but if I"m way up river where it narrows and some fudge eater blows by me like that ( The slapping contest is about to begin ! ) It"s up to all of us to try and prevent the close calls ,the accidents that could of happened. ,but you say as long as alittle kid didn"t get knocked out of the boat and drown or the man"s boat didn"t sink (It"s all good ) Glad you don"t freshwater fish! Think you might need to stay home and watch fishing on tv


----------



## basswilson87

deeptracks said:


> Let me see if I follow you line of thought here. If your a bass fisherman and involved in a tournament then you better get out of the way because we are going to run fast regardless of who else is there, or where we are fishing at....Does that about sum it up?


Nope not at all but if you expect 30 boats or so that say run from Bw to yellow to slow down an idol by you if your fishing in on the main river it just is not going to happen that's all I'm saying..


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted

This is exactly why I keep out of the main lanes in my john boat... and also why I like the small back creek channels that them big bass boats can't even get to without costing $5000 worth of damage


----------



## sealark

Grouper, I would slow down if a boat was that close in a restricted area. For sure. I was just stating that on a tournament weekend expect it and the responsability for wake must be considerded.


----------



## drifterfisher

Anyone wanna go pull tubes on the tenasaw river ?lol those poor bass fishin guys would be havin a hard time trying to fish with big boats flyin by all day....I've got an 18' DEEP vee that throws a really good wake around 20 knots....


----------



## bowdiddly

Wow, I really threw some poop into the fan with my original post about this issue. 
Glad it got some discussion goin about it, some good, some bad.
Maybe some of ya will be a little more considerate in the future and probably it won't matter to others, they will still drive it like they stole it.

Hopefully they won't kill or injure someone or get killed themselves.


----------

